

Ask HN: Building Real time Data Platform to collect streaming data - __Julia

I am building Real time Data Platform to collect streaming data from different sensors. I would then calculate some metrics based on the different data (factors) I receive and show in a real-time dashboard the data.<p>I have expertise in developing the front end; so it&#x27;s not an issue. I am trying to find what is the best way to build real-time data platform ? what are some good and working architectures that you recommend (eg: Storm .. etc). Which technology stack do you advise (Node, Go, Scala, .. etc ) ?
======
valarauca1
What speed are you getting events with? Analytic platforms are normally better
at analytic the collected data, not dynamic streaming incoming data.

------
nivertech
Plz contact me: zvi AT nivertech DOT com

